# 2006 Giant OCR C3 w/ upgrades. What's it worth?



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi,

I am trying to sell my 2006 Giant OCR C3. It is in excellent condition, and has been upgraded. I think I'm asking a fair price, but I wanted to get others opinions. Is this an appropriate price? Here is the listing:

Giant OCR C3 carbon fiber road bike (54 cm)

Thanks!


----------

